# not a secret anymore



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

k im not doing this for competition im doing this for fun if it wins it wins if it dont it dont

well here it is not done yet but soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

AND THATS IT FOR NOW


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

this kind of bikes r my style simple, clean n ridable!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

nice paint job doggy sick


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 16 2010, 07:18 PM~17808938
> *this kind of bikes r my style simple, clean n ridable!
> *


OLD SCHOOL WHIT NEW SCHOOL PARTS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT'S CLEAN


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 16 2010, 07:21 PM~17808954
> *OLD SCHOOL WHIT NEW SCHOOL PARTS
> *


i like :biggrin:


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

thats a bad-ass bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

THIS BIKE WONT BE OUT TILL THE MIDDLE OF NEXT YEAR


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

AND THANKS TO THE HELP OF RAUL SOCIOS B.C PREZ


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

It's ok I guess... 
















J/k mike bike looks real good, can't wait to see it all the way done, but I guess we have to wait till next year.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 16 2010, 08:18 PM~17808935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: I take it no new bed yet :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 16 2010, 09:06 PM~17810056
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:  I take it no new bed yet :cheesy:
> *


i got that to


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

VERY NICE THATS HOW I LIKE BIKES TO LOOK TRADITIONAL


----------



## nc patrick (May 12, 2010)

nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jun 16 2010, 09:06 PM~17810056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pics or didn't happen 


nice bike Mikey


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

sick bike homie nice paint


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

BIKE LOOKS GOOD :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

very clean and original  good job homie :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE BIKE HOMIE. AND THANKS AGAIN FOR HELPN ME FIND THAT PART I JUST GOT IT TODAY


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 06:54 PM~17819198
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE. AND THANKS AGAIN FOR HELPN ME FIND THAT PART I JUST GOT IT TODAY
> *


any time bro


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 17 2010, 11:20 AM~17815588
> *este guey  :biggrin:
> pics or didn't happen
> nice bike Mikey
> *


lmao.. a matress on the floor not concider a bed..mikey okey...lol.. this bike is nice ..I like the color scheme...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17819494
> *lmao.. a matress on the floor not concider a bed..mikey okey...lol.. this bike is nice ..I like the color scheme...
> *


the girls didnt mind


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 17 2010, 07:42 PM~17819508
> *the girls didnt mind
> *


lmao.. if they don't mind ..then it doesn't matter..lmao...dale duro vato...shaaaoooo...


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

NICE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

that bike is clean what bikes you takin to the chain how in san jo...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is the one you sent me pics of a while back its realy nice bro keep up the good work


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 16 2010, 09:21 PM~17808954
> *OLD SCHOOL WHIT NEW SCHOOL PARTS
> *


Now that's what I'm talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

all most done for 2011


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 4 2010, 10:35 AM~18486211
> *all most done for 2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: some gold spokes will look nice on you bike!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 4 2010, 12:45 PM~18486610
> *:h5: some gold spokes will look nice on you bike!
> *


im thinking about it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice, simple and clean, another great bike you got in the mix bro.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it also looks like a bike still lol i always liked the old school style


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lil update


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 03:58 PM~18674670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they look good with the bike bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 07:47 PM~18675592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

looks good homie...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Very nice bike Mike!! Not many people still build bikes like this.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18677439
> *Very nice bike Mike!! Not many people still build bikes like this.
> *


true cuz there not building there bike bike shops are


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 07:08 PM~18677461
> *true cuz there not building there bike bike shops are
> *


you can say that. but damn!!! now i got another bike to go after now!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2010, 08:41 PM~18677810
> *you can say that. but damn!!! now i got another bike to go after now!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18677888
> *lol
> *


Im very serio. ill send you some pics of what i threw together. :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2010, 08:55 PM~18677964
> *Im very serio. ill send you some pics of what i threw together. :cheesy:
> *


u got my number


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 07:56 PM~18677979
> *u got my number
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 05:47 PM~18675592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah are naw 

whit steering wheel


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 11:59 AM~19015993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I LOVE THIS TYPE OF BIKES....CLEAN N SIMPLE BUT LOTS OF DETAIL ON SMALL PARTS!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks im just taking it back to old school alot of details but yet still looks like a bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

here my pride in joy :biggrin: 
clown confusion


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 01:09 PM~19016995
> *thanks im just taking it back to old school alot of details but yet still looks like a bike
> *


THATS WAT I LIKE ABOUT IT...NICE LOOKING BIKE THAT STILL LOOKS LIKE ONE!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looks great, like everything you build
all top notch and great detail

keep it up bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 01:34 PM~19017140
> *looks great, like everything you build
> all top notch and great detail
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 11:59 AM~19015993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

almost ready coming out next year
:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NICEEEE. I CANT WAIT TO GE SOME FLICKS OF THIS ONE....NICE POSTER OF MY HOMIES 64'"YELLOW JACKET"..I MISS THAT CAR HE SOLD IT TO SOME GUY IN COLORADO  ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 12 2010, 02:05 PM~19052597
> *NICEEEE. I CANT WAIT TO GE SOME FLICKS OF THIS ONE....NICE POSTER OF MY HOMIES 64'"YELLOW JACKET"..I MISS THAT CAR HE SOLD IT TO SOME GUY IN COLORADO  ...
> *


that car was bad as fuck intel he put the flames on it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 01:06 PM~19052605
> *that car was bad as fuck intel he put the flames on it
> *


 If u knew shane u would understand the flames...i liked it better with flames and the twenties...lowrod style...to each his own I guess...lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 12 2010, 02:31 PM~19052779
> *If u knew shane u would understand the flames...i liked it better with flames and the twenties...lowrod style...to each his own I guess...lol
> *


oh yea I agree


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 16 2010, 09:10 AM~19081364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is bad ass bro :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:50 PM~19133790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looks fukin bad ass


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 02:52 PM~19133809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we need to add a lil more gold to the back of suger rush :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

awesome bike, never seen it until now..gotta try and get on here more ha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sugar rush before it was painted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 15 2011, 08:57 AM~19604158
> *sugar rush before it was painted
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

before before


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 15 2011, 03:51 PM~19606210
> *before before
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Sugar rush is clownin..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Bike looks dope Mike,  has alot of detail without any clutter.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wut up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 22 2011, 09:17 PM~19937554
> *Bike looks dope Mike,   has alot of detail without any clutter.
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nc patrick_@Jun 17 2010, 09:05 AM~17814210
> *nice bike  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:50 PM~19133790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMM I kind of recognize the seat pan!! LOL Bike looks good Bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:52 PM~19133809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Apr 30 2011, 09:28 PM~20456783
> *HMMMM I kind of recognize the seat pan!! LOL Bike looks good Bro!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Both bikes look good bro great quality


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

that seats clean.. good color combo, oh wait i was there when you picked it. lol vegas aint ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it looked hella good at the show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks brother


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you think u can set up the mirrors again


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats on your wins mike nice seeing you hope you get better soon see ya next year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> congrats on your wins mike nice seeing you hope you get better soon see ya next year


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

3rd place semi of the year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> congrats on your wins mike nice seeing you hope you get better soon see ya next year


 You already met him a long ass time ago.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You already met him a long ass time ago.


i dont see where i said nice meeting him i do see where i said nice seeing him :loco:lol
are you going to be ready next year????to go to vegas????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> i dont see where i said nice meeting him i do see where i said nice seeing him :loco:lolare you going to be ready next year????to go to vegas????


 No, I'm never gping anywhere ever again.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No, I'm never gping anywhere ever again.


must mean Mike is taking over???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> must mean Mike is taking over???


 I mean FUCK VEGAS!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

are you mad??


socios b.c. prez said:


> I mean FUCK VEGAS!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> are you mad??


 Im fuckin pissed!!!!


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike for presi of Socios bc.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Im fuckin pissed!!!!


do you need a hug???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 tekpatl said:


> Mike for presi of Socios bc.


say wat


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Thats whats up!!! Ur the one always reppin at the shows...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

well it is what it is


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

raul's mad


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he shouldnt be mad though he hasnt been active in 6 years maybe its time to step down most if not all clubs that have non active memebers have to take leave or step down from there tittle


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on your win Mike! Those rims look real good on it, Way to rep Team Cali.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> Congrats on your win Mike! Those rims look real good on it, Way to rep Team Cali.


thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think everyone needs to relax. If Im pissed off its because of lesstime saying one thing and he then does another. I know I have already fucked up Mikes topic so Im sorry bro. Im proud of him and he has come along way from when we first met. 

I have been an active this whole time but I guess no one really noticed. I might not have been showing my bike but I remember driving Mike to San Bernardino so he could show clown confusion a few years ago. I was active when I went with Mike to pick up Sugar Rush. I was active when I helped him name the bike and I was active when I made some of the parts for it but no one remembers any of that. Hmm. 

I took some time off and judged some car shows for like 3 years. I repped for the club back in my day, I paid my dues and I will do it again when Massive Attack comes out next year. Dont sleep on it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think everyone needs to relax. If Im pissed off its because of lesstime saying one thing and he then does another. I know I have already fucked up Mikes topic so Im sorry bro. Im proud of him and he has come along way from when we first met.
> 
> I have been an active this whole time but I guess no one really noticed. I might not have been showing my bike but I remember driving Mike to San Bernardino so he could show clown confusion a few years ago. I was active when I went with Mike to pick up Sugar Rush. I was active when I helped him name the bike and I was active when I made some of the parts for it but no one remembers any of that. Hmm.
> 
> I took some time off and judged some car shows for like 3 years. I repped for the club back in my day, I paid my dues and I will do it again when Massive Attack comes out next year. Dont sleep on it.


raul's not mad


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think everyone needs to relax. If Im pissed off its because of lesstime saying one thing and he then does another. I know I have already fucked up Mikes topic so Im sorry bro. Im proud of him and he has come along way from when we first met.
> 
> I have been an active this whole time but I guess no one really noticed. I might not have been showing my bike but I remember driving Mike to San Bernardino so he could show clown confusion a few years ago. I was active when I went with Mike to pick up Sugar Rush. I was active when I helped him name the bike and I was active when I made some of the parts for it but no one remembers any of that. Hmm.
> 
> I took some time off and judged some car shows for like 3 years. I repped for the club back in my day, I paid my dues and I will do it again when Massive Attack comes out next year. Dont sleep on it.


Gaby: :thumbsup: now back to our regularly scheduled thread ... Good job on your wins Mikey


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ok bro im happy for you now im going to sleap on it back to suger rush congrats to my boy wh like my brother on you winns in vegas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats Mikey on your wins you have been in this game for a long time and the quality builds of your bikes show it ...much props homie...!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Congrats Mikey on your wins you have been in this game for a long time and the quality builds of your bikes show it ...much props homie...!


thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Mikey well deserved!!!!! cant wait to see whats in store for next year!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: So.. are you gonna revamp clown confusion and bring it back next next year ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: So.. are you gonna revamp clown confusion and bring it back next next year ?


thats the plan


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

going to do some lil upgrades on sugar rush for next year


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> going to do some lil upgrades on sugar rush for next year


 :thumbsup: cnt wait to see it in person


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> :thumbsup: cnt wait to see it in person


me to lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: So.. are you gonna revamp clown confusion and bring it back next next year ?


Revamp= definition?
^^^^^dont understand this


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> Revamp= definition?
> ^^^^^dont understand this


it means im going to re do the bike


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


>


 lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> it means im going to re do the bike


:thumbsup: oh okay thanks.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> me to lol



me 3 :rofl:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my new poster thanks ONEOFAKIND


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


>


CLEAN!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just seen some new parts for this today. :worship:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>


 looking real good and clean keep on the great work bro !!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

we need mo pics. closer ones poor fayvor


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude, shits fucking hard.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hopefully i get my fenders soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lil updates coming soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

waiting on my fender still and pedals .....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ill send soon bro sorry new job got me crazy hours sorry for delay


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its cool had to call the chrome shop to cancle lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for a clean bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

update soon still waiting for my dam shit...........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lesson learn get work done close to home...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry no upgrades im pist to the fucking max ...................


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> sorry no upgrades im pist to the fucking max ...................


Damn that's mess up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it is wat it is any body going to la soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of these foo's are already in LA


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> it is wat it is any body going to la soon


Im going next weekend


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol true


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad asss


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for a nice bike.


----------

